# Bottom Brackets???



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok so i was browsing chain reaction cycles and stuff looking at cranks and whatnot......

well there all talking about bottom brackets and all these terms about them and i am sure many others are not familiar with.

oh yeah and what bottom bracket my 2007 STP 2 has?

So could any of you knowledgable fellas please explain.....


thanks

-Mitch


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Uh...what terms? List them and we can define them. Your bb is a euro.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shell width is how wide the shell on your frame is. Spindle length is how long the spindle is. Spindle diameter is the diameter of the spindle. ISIS, square taper, octalink, etc are different interaces.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

so if you want to change the bb say if you get different a crankset then you can put pretty much whatever one you want in there?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

With your euro bb you can use many BMX cranks and all MTB cranks. If you go BMX, the bb will come with the cranks, for example Primo Powerbites. A MTB aluminum cranks will require a specific bb, it depends on the crank you are looking at. Which one are you thinking about?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well... Wombolts don't come with a BB. There are a few different types of interfaces used for BMX too.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

True, but for the most part if a BMX crank says it fits a euro than you can order the cranks with the bb. I guess I was thinking old school when nobody really bought arms seperate. This is changing a lot now that more and more frames are coming with a Mid or Spanish bb.



> so if you want to change the bb say if you get different a crankset then you can put pretty much whatever one you want in there?


If you buy a Eastern euro bb in a 19mm spindle, than you can run any 19mm spindle crankset...Deity, FSA, Eastern, Premuim Lites, Shadow Conspiracy, etc. A euro 22mm bb can fit cranks like DMR, Primo, etc. There are also 20mm 8 spline cranks but these are usually cheap and heavy.

The Eastern euro bb are cheap and appear to be just as good as the more expensive model. bb's out there.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

So if i wanted to run three piece cranks on my stp would i have to change the bb
if i used the same number of teeth i could still use the durailer right


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you want to run gears and 3-piece cranks you've got to make sure that you get a chainwheel that'll match up with that chain right.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

euro = most typical current "mtb" standard, with threads and smallest dia. (hard to fit large spindle sizes in with significant bearing)

spanish = press fit, somewhat recently faded bmx standard that is a bit larger than euro

Mid = press fit, current standard in bmx, uses "american" bearings w/out cup.

Yorkshire = larger than Mid and uses plastic cups to adapt to size of different bearings. Proto standard of George French to help all companies come to a conclusion of size and standard and so a variety of different versions can be used in one shell with the ability to install with simple tools....

American = largest dia. of all and uses separate metal cups inside the shell (to take up abnormatilities in tolerances and manufacturing imperfections), into which the bearing is then pressed. Heaviest and largest of all, now a faded standard.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## DrClarke (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a topic I'm trying to learn about too, and this seems to be the closest 'search' thread with some relative data.

I'm from the XC world and I'm now adding a DJ/Urban type ride into my arsenal.

My frame uses a 68mm BB (euro is the term for this from the way I understand what you guys are saying.)

Where I'm stuck at is the bottom bracket. So here's my example:

Let's say I want to put some Demolition Medials on my frame. 19mm w/ Ti spindle (I'm light, 130 pounds and not doing huge drops.) The part that is throwing me is "bottom bracket not included'. What do I do here? do i utilize only a specific BB kit? like euro because spanish is too large? i'm stuck on this part.

My XC ride is all sealed one piece BB so I don't have to worry about this stuff 

Thanks!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You need to buy a euro bottom bracket for a 19mm spindle.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You need to buy a euro bottom bracket for a 19mm spindle.


What he said.

Additionally(redundantly?), euro + 19mm spindle is a BMX BB that will work in your MTB BB. 
The 19mm spindle _length_ is also important as the typical length you get when ordered is 5.75 inches long. For your STP a 6 inch spindle should probably be ordered. I have an 07 STP and put profile cranks and euro BB on it.

Here is a pic.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

holy loose chain


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> holy loose chain


No. Holy crappy chain tensioner.

Upon switching to Profiles and 28X13 sprocket/cog AND a half link chain I found that, with the stock Giant tensioner, thats as good as it gets.
I'm getting a der hanger so I can use my Rennen tensioner and fix that issue...Giant really needs to go with horizontal dropouts :madman:

Other than that I love the STP.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ok, to save a new thread about this crap....

i am looking at buying a new frame (actually getting one for christmas) because mine sucks (specialized hardrock) and i am looking at 3 frames... then NS b!tch, the ToP, and the NS suburban....my problem is the ToP and b!tch are "78mm BB" and the suburban is "68mm BB", what im trying to figure out is which of these 3 frames can my BB use? 

BTW i have a 06' hardrock sport disc with the stock cranks


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

All three should be able to use your BB. I think the only thing that changes are the spacers used between a 68 or 73.

Edit: I just re-read your post...Are you sure you meant *78mm* BB or 73? Your hardrock probably has a 73mm.

2nd Edit: I just checked the ToP specs and its 73 so nevermind last question...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

cant you just take a couple of halflinks out?

i did that and have perfect tension w/ no need for tensioner on my stp (36/18 gearing)


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Dave Moore said:


> All three should be able to use your BB. I think the only thing that changes are the spacers used between a 68 or 73.
> 
> Edit: I just re-read your post...Are you sure you meant *78mm* BB or 73? Your hardrock probably has a 73mm.
> 
> 2nd Edit: I just checked the ToP specs and its 73 so nevermind last question...


so what the hell does all that mean? is that how wide the BB shell is? (drive side to non-drive side)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> so what the hell does all that mean? is that how wide the BB shell is? (drive side to non-drive side)


there are no 78mm shells.

If you currently have a 68mm shell, and a solid cartridge bottom bracket unit (meaning it's one piece and not floating cups like bmx) you cannot adapt it to a wider shell.

Unless you're aiming at riding a lot of "freeride" type stunts or steep drops and such with a longer fork, I wouldn't look at the NS B*tch. Suburban and TOP are money frames though, great price, good availability, and the suburban is pretty light. New '08 ToP has some great updates too. But, if you are really looking at NS Bikes, I'd recommend picking up a Capital if you can find one. 

A new bottom bracket cartridge typically isn't that much money, but if you're going to buy a new one, you may as well invest the money into some decent cranks (If I remember correctly, you had some bunk cranks with the riveted on chainrings...), which you should be able to find for rather cheap, as in under a hundo for some decent bmx cranks with a euro bbb, look at some easterns or fsa's if you want some new ones, or you could probably score some old used deity's or profiles for under a hundred.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> cant you just take a couple of halflinks out?
> 
> i did that and have perfect tension w/ no need for tensioner on my stp (36/18 gearing)


If it were that simple it would already be tensioned correctly 

I figured one more link removed would fix that but with one more link out the stock tensioner doesn't have enough adjustment and the chain is super tight.

Giants tensioner isn't like a Rennen where there is quite a bit of adjustment. It works similar to an eccentric bottom bracket thus not leaving tons of chain adjustment. 
I apparently picked a sprocket and cog size that doesn't allow the tensioner to work as it does with the stock 32x16.

I also tried not using the tensioner at all and that didn't work either.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> so what the hell does all that mean? is that how wide the BB shell is? (drive side to non-drive side)


Yes, 68mm and 73mm is how wide the bottom bracket shell is and as Bikesatori said, there isn't a 78mm bb shell.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh ok, get a new tensioner or find a combo that works, i found that 36/16 works great w/ no tensioner :thumbsup:


----------

